# Shotgun Plug for Waterfowl



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

If a shotgun is plugged where it will only accept two 3 inch shells in the magazine + one in the chamber, but three 2 3/4 inch shells in the magazine + one in the chamber, is it legally plugged if all you have on you are 3 inch shells?


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

No... I would assume the plug is not the right length. What is the gun chambered in??


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

kdogger said:


> If a shotgun is plugged where it will only accept two 3 inch shells in the magazine + one in the chamber, but three 2 3/4 inch shells in the magazine + one in the chamber, is it legally plugged if all you have on you are 3 inch shells?


Illegal. There is no way that a *properly* plugged gun, even for 3 inch shells will allow three 2 3/4 inch shells to fit. 1/4 inch plus 1/4 inch doesn't equal two and 3/4 inches. Key word being *properly*.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

It is not hard to make a new (longer) plug. Just get a length of dowel the same diameter as the present plug. It might take some experimenting to get the length right. 

I had a plug break one time while hunting. I made a temprary one out of a piece of limb off a maple tree so I could continue to hunt and be legal.


----------



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

ok, I guess I'll need to work on a new plug.

I just figured it was ok since you can't put in more than 2 shells in the chamber the way its plugged.

Also, see you don't need the whole 2 3/4 inches...take the extra half inch and that's all you need because the 3rd 3 inch goes in to the brass.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

multibeard said:


> It is not hard to make a new (longer) plug. Just get a length of dowel the same diameter as the present plug. It might take some experimenting to get the length right.
> 
> I had a plug break one time while hunting. I made a temprary one out of a piece of limb off a maple tree so I could continue to hunt and be legal.


 Yup, Been with guy's more than a few times that forgot to put one in before going "waterfowling" and have had to make one from a pencil/pen or tree limb.


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

a CO will not check by loading your gun, they have a tube or something with a line on it and if the line disappears then you get a ticket. I had a homemade plug once that I wasnt sure of and luckily when he checked it passed.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

I have had CO's check the plug using the little plastic tube and I have also had them check it by attempting to place another shell in the magazine and then unloading the gun to count how many come out. Sometimes they forget their tube in the truck or boat they said.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Either way: 

Shotguns capable of holding more than 3 shells shall be plugged with a one-piece filler, incapable of removal without disassemblingthe gun, so that the total capacity of the shotgun does not exceed three shells.


----------

